# Toronto to host G20 summit next June



## dregeneau (7 Dec 2009)

Taken from http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/politics/toronto-to-host-g20-summit-next-june/article1390954/



> John Ibbitson
> SEOUL — Globe and Mail Update
> Published on Monday, Dec. 07, 2009 6:12AM EST
> Last updated on Monday, Dec. 07, 2009 11:22AM EST
> ...


----------



## brihard (7 Dec 2009)

Interesting. I'll be curious to hear of the ramifications for OP Cadence.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2009)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Interesting. I'll be curious to hear of the ramifications for OP Cadence.



 ;D

I am absolutely sure that you are not the only one.


----------



## brihard (7 Dec 2009)

"Employment? Hey, I like employment!"  ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Dec 2009)

The GTA court Officers have been ramping up extra training for some time now..................


----------

